# Canadian Archery Manufacturers ?



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Actual manufacturers - can’t think of any other than Excalibur Crossbows (now owned by Bowtech) and APA. Check Mate is apparently gone. 

There are a number of small businesses that make strings and other accessories, and a few people running home-based shops.

There are also some custom bowyers. I’d like to see a list.


----------



## KungPOW (May 17, 2016)

Check Mate is still around, just very low under the radar. They are on Vancouver Island now, Port Alberni I think.


----------



## Adam M (Feb 17, 2019)

I just picked up a Buck Knives Tomcat bow over the weekend. I think they were made by Champion Bows and it says "Made in Canada" on the lower limb. It's a great bow, I love how it feels, but with a 30in draw it's a bit long. If I can find the parts to shorten it to 27 or 28 then it'll be perfect. It's setup as 30in draw and 70lb weight and this thing has a ton of power. It's pretty smooth and quiet too. Nice finger shooting one for a compound too.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Champion is long gone. I’m assuming the OP’s question is about currently active Canafian companies.


----------

